# And now, we settle in for the long hard slog



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, winter has rolled around again.

Every year this time, I solicit requests for how to improve the site. First, I know I have to get Coastal Explorer fixed. So knock that off your list.

But what else would you folks like to see on the site for 2007?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

sand flea said:


> But what else would you folks like to see on the site for 2007?


The video I shot of your latest attempt at a bait slinger.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Instructions for others on how to insert pictures into link!  

Britt


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

More reports of happy fisherman (and women) coming home with ample catches after a hard day of fishing.  

Personally I would like a more refined search capability to better perform research. I would like to be able to target a forum and a range of dates and some key words. Now the date range is very limiting.

Maybe if there are lots of videos (like bait launching  ) to post maybe a video gallery.

I am sure I'll think of something else.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Great forum boards*

This is a great forum board, I have used several different ones and this is a great one .... Thanks 

One thing I would like to see is more storage for PM's. right now I have four saved for info .... a couple times I've gotten in a PM session with some one and then I don't get an answer back and then later see I have my 10 quota ...... 25 would be a great number ...... 

One other board I used to use had a Library
section, great for nubes ...... or anyone ..... It can be filled with threads that always get asked over and over ........ Kinda like a Surf & pier bible,


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*You can target*

certain forums. It's in advanced search. The dates I don't know about.

As for key words isn't that what the search is?

How can you improve a perfect site 

A suggestion for the Meet the Angler is to have one for the kayak forum as well.

Fisherkid

Addition

For PM space supporters get I think 60 capacity in PM's.

Flea I know awhile back you had a half year for ten bucks. Maybe you should do that again. It gives people the chance to experience it for less. see if they like it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*more*

You could have sections in the library for Knots, rigs, maintence, general types of info, 

And also make it easier to get to the Photo gallery


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> This is a great forum board, I have used several different ones and this is a great one .... Thanks
> 
> One thing I would like to see is more storage for PM's. right now I have four saved for info .... a couple times I've gotten in a PM session with some one and then I don't get an answer back and then later see I have my 10 quota ...... 25 would be a great number ......


P&S Supporters get 60 Pm's before it gets full. Hmm, need to go clear some Pm's.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Marketplace:*

How about putting a rating of the seller like they do in ebay? There were few cases where folks never got their goodies and some didn't get for months.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd like to see a search option where we can type in a key word and pull up info from previous threads and posts if possible.  

I'd also like to see a fishing reports section where we can see saltwater reports from around the country.  

other than that i think the site is great just the way it is!!! 

Ya'll have done a great job of putting it togeather.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I loved Britt and Jeff's posts...the inside jokes are flying.  

So for those who requested more storage space: done.

Supporters are bumped to: *100 PMs*
Regular registered are bumped to: *20 PMs*


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

sand flea said:


> I loved Britt and Jeff's posts...the inside jokes are flying.


Glad you got it, now we will just see if he gets it! 

Britt


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*video gallery*

I 2nd the request for a video gallery...that would defintely be fun....catches, adventures, and casting etc.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

How about more/new set of smilies...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

As someone else stated, photos in the link. I can post to the album, but no matter how small or how i optimize an image it is alway over what my attachment will accept. 

Details and answers.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> certain forums. It's in advanced search. The dates I don't know about.
> 
> As for key words isn't that what the search is?
> 
> ...


Its the date aspect I am after. I want to target say posts about perch in the MD/DE forum between Feb 2007 and June 2007. Right now its a straight linear date seach from today out a certain amount of time.

I'd like to data mine !!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

sand flea said:


> I loved Britt and Jeff's posts...the inside jokes are flying.
> 
> So for those who requested more storage space: done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Flea. That helps a lot!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I definately agree with cygnus's idea of being able to refine the search to a simple word or phrase. This by far the best surf friendly site I have seen. 

Tuna has a point also. I picked up the heavy duty powersaw from Fishbreath and immediately gave him his $$. Plus it was a good way of being able to meet a fellow P&S'er. Hopefully the thing works cause now it is in Central Jersey. Fishbreath if it doesn't work Ima coming after you, I know where you live (haha j/k). It was a deal I could'nt pass up, thanks again Fishbreath.

Seems like the only 2 boards are very busy is the VA and MD boards. Maybe if we can somehow revive the other boards to keep it all running on all 4? 

I would like to see a tournament of all PandS'ers each member donates from $20-$50 per entry and cash prizes are distributed for various things...biggest specie of fish...most fish...etc. to be held once a year. Maybe we can attract some more sponsors this way in the future?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Fish Hunter said:


> As someone else stated, photos in the link. I can post to the album, but no matter how small or how i optimize an image it is alway over what my attachment will accept.
> 
> Details and answers.


use the image button


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Railroader said:


> How about more/new set of smilies...


Ditto. More of these:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like the top of the home page can fit more than 4 thumbnails. It would be nice to see more thumbnails for a longer period of time. 

It would also be nice if there were a section in the photo gallery with the most viewed photos.

I also think it would be cool if you put the top posters stats in the forum area, kind of like how it is in the gallery area. Just for bragging rights!

From a sales perspective, I think a lot of people are unaware that it only costs $20 to become a supporter. And what the benefits of being a supporter are. Maybe you can make that a little more visible. 

BTW, thanks for the added PM space. That helps a ton.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*That's why this place is Great*

Thanks for the Bump on the PM's 

Video section would be cool 

I also didn't know that it was $20 to join ..... be signing up soon ...... 

Guess the warmer weather is keeping the MD board goin  ...... trying to plan my first trip to AI for Friday / Saturday ......


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

return the edit feature......or leave it on for 24 hours after the post is put up so we can go back and correct errors or add pics and such. I'm a lousie typest......


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> Guess the warmer weather is keeping the MD board goin  ...... trying to plan my first trip to AI for Friday / Saturday ......


Either that or we got some serious "Hook in Mouth disease" happenin' round here


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2006)

*I'm with Surfchunker*

I use this site as sort of an informal surf bible and would love to see a library of knots and rigs with photos when available. This is the best site yet and can't wait to get into the next year. Good fishin to all.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*all kinds of stuff*

You could have the thread mono vs braid, spinning versus conv, How to match equipment, just loads of stuff that gets asked over and over ....... alot of work .... but that would give us lots to do this winter


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If we put that kind of content up it would be up to us to do it as that is a lot of work. We could have a section with bookmarks in it that point to places that have a lot of this stuff.

Thats an idea ... Shareable bookmarks. Don't know if phpBBB can do that though


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pay the moderators in cases of chum. God only knows we need it.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Better moderation, less nasty crap.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Archive of past 'great' fishing stories*

How about adding a bookmark for past (legend-type) fishing stories, like the one I just stumbled on about the gentlemen on Jennette's pier (NC) who almost got pulled over the side by a huge shark because his drag locked on his reel. I'm sure everyone loves reading about the awesome legends and their fishing stories. Perhaps we could break them up into decades and have the most experienced P&S member contribute their stories in an edited sort of way, and please add pictures if available. Anyways, thats just my humble opinion, tight lines to all. 

_Cane44_


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Great site*

Some changes are fine,called tweaking things. But always remember that for most changes there are always some drawbacks.Keep It Simple.Keep it light hearted,keepit Fun! Old Wise Bison. P.S. (how do I change or add to personel profile?)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Maybe*

A huntin section. I know this is a fishin board but I know some of us hunt also.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree with Tuna Fish that we need some type of rating system for buyers and sellers on the Marketplace.....or some way to ban dishonest sellers from posting goods that they don't ship or are dishonestly described as being " like new" ...let's get these types of bums of the site !!! .........................Howie


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

How about a live chat room?

butch


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Freshwater section, stop calling boaters cheaters and yakkers heros in the same breath. Conservation board.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

ballquest said:


> P.S. (how do I change or add to personel profile?)



Scroll to the top of the screen. In the upper left hand corner it says 'user cp'. This is your Control Panel. Once you click on that, there are lots of things listed down the left hand side of the screen. To edit your profile, click on 'edit profile'.

Brittany


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*equipment rating section*

Maybe a section to rate the performance of equipment with a pros and cons listing afterward. This may be helpful for those who are indecisive about equipment and don't want to purchase without others feedback.... Now I am not talking about the "its not made in USA so its junk" type of ratings, but real performance facts...

I know this type of thing, can be a "debate"  starter depending on the way the review was written, but could be of use to others if those who write the review give facts and not opinions...

fb


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

KT_UMCP said:


> ...I picked up the heavy duty powersaw from Fishbreath and immediately gave him his $$. Plus it was a good way of being able to meet a fellow P&S'er. Hopefully the thing works cause now it is in Central Jersey. Fishbreath if it doesn't work Ima coming after you, I know where you live (haha j/k). It was a deal I could'nt pass up, thanks again Fishbreath.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

fish b8 said:


> Maybe a section to rate the performance of equipment with a pros and cons listing afterward. This may be helpful for those who are indecisive about equipment and don't want to purchase without others feedback.... Now I am not talking about the "its not made in USA so its junk" type of ratings, but real performance facts...
> 
> I know this type of thing, can be a "debate"  starter depending on the way the review was written, but could be of use to others if those who write the review give facts and not opinions...
> 
> fb


I like this one...


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

I think the best suggestions I've see so far would be a live chat, reference section and rating sellers in the Marketplace. Might want to limit access to the live chat and reference section to subscribers only. I know, that's a little goofy coming from a non-subscriber, but you'd have to support the live chat function somehow and the reference section would be a good selling point for people to become subscribers. O.K., now that I've said that, guess I'd better become a supporter now...


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

*joining?*

I guess I missed something. It appears from this thread that you can join for $20?? Is it like a membership or something? How can I find out how to join? Also, can someone explain the different titles for users like "moderator"?

I think the site is great and would gladly pay $20 to support it....just didn't know.

Thanks


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Thanks brittany*



GCsurfishingirl said:


> Scroll to the top of the screen. In the upper left hand corner it says 'user cp'. This is your Control Panel. Once you click on that, there are lots of things listed down the left hand side of the screen. To edit your profile, click on 'edit profile'.
> 
> Brittany


 Thanks Brittany for the help with the editing . See ,old dogs do learn (sometimes) Old Wise Bison


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

*Chat*

I've seen a couple forums with live chat. Might be OK, but one of them that had it took it down (I don't know why).


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

abu said:


> I guess I missed something. It appears from this thread that you can join for $20?? Is it like a membership or something? How can I find out how to join? Also, can someone explain the different titles for users like "moderator"?
> 
> I think the site is great and would gladly pay $20 to support it....just didn't know.
> 
> Thanks


Take a look here:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/payments.php

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*How about a forum*

for P&S Single's - Ho's R Us.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I am with*

RD. A hunting forum would be great.

Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

make it a firm rule for the marketplace that an "i'll take it" post be made...PM questions only...i can't see when a PM was sent...should cut down on disputes...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

well flea, i think its obvious that you need a more obvious link to become a supporter. also is there anyway to have a spellcheck that doesnt require me to download something? because i am way too lazey and my spelling is for crap. other than that............ mabey some sort of a link to a program that makes my printer spit out a perfect 50 dollar bill every hour on the hour? Hell, even a 20 would be ok.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*POsts*

I saw a good idea, kind of like the meet the angler forum, but rate the equipment.

Each onth post one piece of equipment and get the pro's and cons. Make sure its not a apples versus oranges thing though. FOr instance, on month could be a reel, next a rod, next a lure, a hook and so fourth.

Second, it just my opinion, but i usually do not mind new people who come and join the board, then request info about drum rigs, shockers, ect. I know some people would rather see them search for those things but I think everytime the topics come up, new ideas may be added. Its also a good time for newer Members to chime in on what they have learned and to share thier experiences as well.

How about a small pier and surf sticker? About the same size and shape of the FHB sticker, or a little smaller. Take the emblem at the top left, put it on a small oval stciker. I know beach buggies usually have thier fare share, but it might just strike up conversations on the beach between anglers and so fourth.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> How about a small pier and surf sticker? About the same size and shape of the FHB sticker, or a little smaller. Take the emblem at the top left, put it on a small oval stciker. I know beach buggies usually have thier fare share, but it might just strike up conversations on the beach between anglers and so fourth.


http://www.cafepress.com/pierandsurf#stickers,buttons&magnets

I think flea has already done this. Click on the link above or on the right-hand side of the screen there is coastal explorer, ads, P&S Merchandise, and About us/Contact buttons. The P&S Merchandise will take you there as well. Shirts, hats, mousepads, mugs, etc are available for a small fee.

Gosh, what would you all do without me?!?!?

J/K 
Brittany


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ban the use of the words "braid" "mono" "vs." "verses" "vs" in the same line or within 5 words of each other  ....otherwise....great site


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> also is there anyway to have a spell-check that doesnt require me to download something? because i am way too lazey and my spelling is for crap.


Is already available - look to the upper right in the posting/pming form. Little "ABC" above a check mark.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> Is already available - look to the upper right in the posting/pming form. Little "ABC" above a check mark.


Only if you are using IE, dosen't appear when using Mozilla.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Ooops! I didn't realize that.

Thanks Clay.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there a way to get back to the forums from the photo gallery without having to back up?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Alright, let's wade into these...

*More PMs*: Done

*Subscribing*: See that brown block at the top that says "Boost your P&S account"? For $20 a year, you can get 10x the storage space in the photo gallery, 100 PMs, and access to the private hidden forum. Plus the warm fuzzies about keeping the site running that you all love so much.  I don't overpromote it because I *HATE* sites that are always trying to separate people from their money. Maybe I should change the color of that block? Either way, while I'd love to have more supporters, I don't want to get obnoxious and start rattling the tin cup.

*Library section*: I'd like to start running regular articles, but there really is no good content management system that syncs up with the software P&S currently uses. I could try something really crazy and do an entire forum as a wiki; that would mean that anyone would have moderator privileges and could create, edit, or delete an article. It'll probably be a train wreck, but I love me a trainwreck. You got it. We'll call it "Fishing Wiki."

*User ratings/Marketplace*: I can turn this on pretty easily, but it's been my experience that people get pissed about how their rating turns out...ya'll sure you want this? I can't turn it on in a specific forum (like Marketplace)--it has to be on sitewide. And dishonest sellers are banned, always have been. (And by the way, the rules have been amended in Marketplace--a seller must publicly claim an item)

*New smilies*: Tell me which ones you want and I'll add them. Just post them here.

*Photo attachments*: The photo attachment feature on here isn't very good. I'd just use the photo gallery from the homepage or use something like photobucket.

*Search function*: Click "Advanced search." The current features are extremely robust.

*Video gallery*: I ain't got the bandwidth or the technical resources to run video from here. Just use YouTube or Revver, then post in the code they give you. It works just fine.

*Spellcheck*: That's not a P&S function and probably won't be--it requires cross-referencing every word in a post with an electronic dictionary. You ever smelled a smoking server? It's like a fire in a petstore. I recommend downloading the spellcheck plug-ins that come free with Firefox.

*Edit feature*: Sorry, but it's staying at 10 minutes. Say what you mean and mean what you say.

*New boards*:


Hunting
Freshwater
Conservation
Equipment rating (doesn't Open Forum already cover this?)

If ya'll really want them, I'll put them up...

*Live chat*: We've done it in the past and it didn't get used. If you really want it, I'll try it again.


And finally...are there any javascript experts on here? Debugging Coastal Explorer is giving me Tourette's.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Is there a way to get back to the forums from the photo gallery without having to back up?


And it came to me (in a PM) . . .



> Yes, you can return to the forums without the use of the back button. Once you are in the photo gallery, scroll down to the bottom of the screen and in the lower right had corner, it will say pierandsurf.com. Click on that and you will return to the forum.


Thanks Britt. 

Oh, yeah. The Logo at the top left does it, too.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

sand flea said:


> *New smilies*: Tell me which ones you want and I'll add them. Just post them here.


I don't know.....Just fill the box on up with the new ones of your choice...      :--|


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

The war room has some pretty cool smilies. I like the bow down. And the thumbs up and some other pretty creative ones out there.

Then again limited smilies forces us to be creative 

Great ideas on here so far man. I like the rate equip thing too.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Railroader said:


> I don't know.....Just fill the box on up with the new ones of your choice...      :--|


A beer one would be cool, maybe could warn others when one is posting while drinking....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

:beer: :spam: opcorn: :fishing: 

Alright, we're done with the smilies for now. Next!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

sand flea said:


> And finally...are there any javascript experts on here? Debugging Coastal Explorer is giving me Tourette's.


I am not a javascript expert BUT I know java very well (10 years exp) and dabble in javascript. I usually use Firefox's javascript debugger to get me through. I usually can hack and locate a bug no matter what language.

What specifically do you need?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

cygnus, let's take this over to PM so the thread stays focused on the issues above. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Still think the Moderators ought to have a smiley that shows a good hand smack or butt whupen or tape across the mouth but untill then I guess this will have to help :beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Library*

Or you could call it Thread Hall of Fame ..... I thinking of Old Threads that cover topics or new ones could be used too 

Buyers should aways be aware of brand new users selling items ....... 

And Boosting Your Account doesn't sounds like be a Supporter ....... I knew you could join but I never knew how ......  

Good Luck with the Upgrades .......


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I hate Javascript  makes me :beer: 

Oh a Thumb would be my smilley of choice.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

We don't need to rattle the tin can per se but we might be able to have a membership drive month where we at least put sticky posts up in all forums for a month with a good paragraph or so explaining it. After that it can go away for another year.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

And I'm sure we can make it more interesting than the NPR fund drive. We could also do a raffle of some sort.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I like it just the way it is but how about a picture of the month


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Alright, we're done with the smilies for now. Next!



Ah nuts!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Although live chat maybe a good idea. It may create some havoc and temperments may fly. Plus, if you had a chat room I think I will end up spending more time then I am now on this site and my a$$ will be sleeping on the couch more often


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I loved Britt and Jeff's posts...the inside jokes are flying.
> 
> So for those who requested more storage space: done.
> 
> ...



Flea, sorry to resurrect this question, but are you entertaining any non-paypal payment options for becoming a supporter?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Can't Fish,, I am sure if you let us know about where you live someone could meet ya and get your $$ and do the PayPal for ya or we could work anything out to help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

KT_UMCP said:


> Although live chat maybe a good idea. It may create some havoc and temperments may fly. Plus, if you had a chat room I think I will end up spending more time then I am now on this site and my a$$ will be sleeping on the couch more often



Good point. A board I used to that had chat, people had good discussions and others couldn't follow along because they were not posted. It was eventually pulled, I want to guess because the novelty wore off and people went back to posting on the board. It's worth a try though.

Oh, I like seeing that new popcorn eating smilie. I had my own copy and once in a while posted it up during those real juicy threads.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Mr Sandflea....*

This is not a site improvement suggestion but may be along similar lines... it is a merchandise suggestion... 


I am thinking of something sort of like a real estate sign setup... with and enlarged P&S logo and attached to a pole... just so the passer by-ers will know I am a member of P&S.... would this be something that would interest you for the merchandise department? 

I know if I had it, I would post it EVERY time I was in the surf.

sometimes people get kind of wierd when you ask "do you log onto P&S" One fella said angrily (while I was on a pier)  "do I like the type of guy who would be sittin on the computer chattin' with other men"????  He just didn't get it.... I was trying to let him know he could get good info... Anyway that night he got the skunk.. and I had three schoolies... maybe he shoulda listened a little more....

fb


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Im with rude/mullet hunting section would be cool......geo


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry sand flea but i have to put this one in I can't seem to find one but if someone has access to a smilie with an American flag associatedwith it that would be great.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

*some good ones i found!!!*


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

How about a freshwater forum.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*my thinking on the freshwater forum*

is to put it on the state boards but to have a forum for Everyting else.

We used to have a gulf forum. It was kind of quiet. what I'd suggest is a forum for the members out of country or a diffrent state. IE a other fishing reports forum.

If one wanted they could post freshwater reports there or reports from other countries or states that don't have a forum

just my dime


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

not sure if anyone said this yet, but live chat room would be pretty cool.

a Main Chat room/ Tackle Ho' Room would be GREAT!!!!!!


Jesse


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I for one*

would like to thank Sand Flea for the changes and improvements hes already made.

Thanks,
Fisherkid:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*smilies*

I like to see a 2cents smilie


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Railroader said:


> How about more/new set of smilies...


More emoticons/smile would be cool :fishing: 
Maybe a new fresh new layout similar to the way the im clients implement. Or even just add a scroll bar instead of the "More" link.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, here's where we are. Hunting board and Fishing Bible have been added under Etc.

Hunting board is open for business, still working out the kinks for the bible. The ultimate goal is to have the best conversation archived there for reference.

I'm voting down the freshwater forum for now because there's no reason folks can't post their reports on the individual state boards. No reason to separate the off-season fishing from our main hobby, is there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know about a hunting board, but that Bible forum is a good idea.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey, I'm willing to try anything once. If any of these forums fail to gain traffic, I'll wack 'em.

I dropped the idea of the Bible being editable by anyone. Felt like a trainwreck waiting to happen. We'll probably pick a single subject at a time and let the group contribute their knowledge, then I'll edit it down and move it to that forum.

And I want to say thanks to everyone who contributed their ideas. Every year I ask the community what they want to see, and every year some great ideas come bubbling up. P&S is what it is because the group has told me what they want this site to be.


----------

